# Post your Cats



## Redoubt9000 (Aug 4, 2014)

Random clips & leftovers that I took of my cat. Some were used as filler for the video/song I recorded last year. Was a stray from outside that I began to feed after the mother was unseen for several weeks. Brought him in before that deathly chill swept through my region.



Recently had an HDD that was on its last leg die, it took with it quite a few of my photos/travel vids (Some of which were backed up thankfully). So I started going through some of the homevids I took of the critter and began working on creating backup discs, something I've been putting off for a while now  Enjoy! 

Post your cats!


----------



## ddtonfire (Aug 4, 2014)

Do you really want me to?


----------



## Joose (Aug 4, 2014)

This is Dillinger. He is a cuddle monster. It often gets annoying, but I'll take that over a cat that has no interest in anything but staring out of a window.


----------



## MFB (Aug 4, 2014)

Here's Gibson as a kitten, and the most recent picture I have of him (which is still really old)











Jackson as a kitten vs. adult







He used to sleep like this all the god damn time




Last photo I ever took of my first cat, the orange one that belonged to my brother





There's been a few others but I don't have any photos of them, nor of my current one that is half my roommates and slowly becoming mine whether I like it or not


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Aug 5, 2014)

"Yeah mate sounds like your running on three pistons.."

EDIT: Can't believe SSO didn't already have a cat thread...


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 5, 2014)

coop


----------



## tmemike (Aug 5, 2014)

I ....ing love this thread


----------



## Dog Boy (Aug 5, 2014)

Fred


----------



## ferret (Aug 5, 2014)

Loki, maine coon kitten of awesome. And also wife who did not appreciate her role as cat holder.






8 months old here, more growing to do!


----------



## Underworld (Aug 5, 2014)

My cat Hooker (Guidoune in French), she just turned 8 y/o








She loves guitar cases!


----------



## chassless (Aug 5, 2014)

here's little Balqis! she was about 1 in this pic, she's turning 2 years old next month


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 5, 2014)

We definitely have a cat thread here somewhere.  But I'm ok with this.


----------



## Redoubt9000 (Aug 5, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> We definitely have a cat thread here somewhere.  But I'm ok with this.



Hahah, yeah I searched and nothing very relevant appeared on the first few pages or so. Certainly nothing as straight forward as "Post your Cats" 

I wouldn't want to contaminate Cats on Amps with random pics/video of cats acting schlumpy... and not being on an amp.


----------



## rekab (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## asher (Aug 5, 2014)

My (parents') cat, Spook, suspended part-Maine-coon.


----------



## skeels (Aug 5, 2014)

My lil grey puff of smoke Murphy. Got her from the humane society. An absolute doll. Her previous owners had declawed her, poor thing, and she had lost part of one of her ears to frostbite. 






Had a thread on my guy Ahab. He was awesome. He passed away last winter after being with me for only a year. I miss the hell out of him.






They keep me warm in winter. The diva planted behind Ahab is Ronnie. She was my second ex-wife's, but no longer.






"She's behind me, isn't she?"


----------



## asher (Aug 5, 2014)

thread


----------



## Dana (Aug 5, 2014)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=41681&stc=1&d=1407284243


----------



## Redoubt9000 (Aug 5, 2014)

Dana said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=41681&stc=1&d=1407284243




^ I don't get it, so I tried to make it more appropriate.





http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk59/hotlava900/P2120002_zpsfb109a0b.jpg


----------



## JEngelking (Aug 5, 2014)

Henry:














I'll be back with more pictures of my other two cats once I find my memory card reader.


----------



## Dana (Aug 5, 2014)

Redoubt9000 said:


> ^ I don't get it, so I tried to make it more appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha nice!
It's my cat. Catamaran that is....


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Aug 5, 2014)

ferret said:


> Loki, maine coon kitten of awesome. And also wife who did not appreciate her role as cat holder.
> 8 months old here, more growing to do!



I remember you posting your "Maine coons!" thread a few months ago. He has gotten so incredibly huge. Congratulations, you're now the primary reason I want a Maine coon in my life.


----------



## Joose (Aug 5, 2014)

Whatever's comfortable I guess.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Aug 5, 2014)

Here is my cat, Jet, being curious and about to climb on me





One of my favorite pictures of him





I have more somewhere, I just took these off of Facebook, but they sum up his personality. Sometimes annoyingly curious, sometimes a complete bum. He's going to be 10 in October this year. I have to throw him a party.


----------



## Dana (Aug 5, 2014)

Cats


----------



## Taylor (Aug 5, 2014)

My cat Tubby, on my brother's bed. With Yoda staring majestically in the background.


----------



## SeanSan (Aug 6, 2014)

My three kitties back in Asia.  Yoko (blue eyed), Annika (the one in the sink) and Cat (the not white one) or affectionately called "Negra" by my mom.   

Sorry for the crappy quality though.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Aug 6, 2014)

Here's my cat Robocop. He's a Devon Rex, and NO, we don't "shave" him. His fur is naturally short and curly, but silky soft. He's like petting a bunny. I took a close up of his coat so you could see.


----------



## asher (Aug 6, 2014)

Burled cat fur top


----------



## crg123 (Aug 6, 2014)

This is shadow. He's my 25 lb American Short hair (blame my mother)







He likes to sit like this





And other times he likes to battle me.






Despite his size he's a pretty confident lady's man


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 6, 2014)

Work from home day  ...sorry for the shiite pic...


----------



## Sheagle7 (Aug 6, 2014)

This is Bellatrix, or just Bella. She is a very jealous cat, and loves my boyfriend more than she loves me lol 
She's a little metal head kitty though, so I can't hate on her too much. 
Here's a more recent one, when she's had too much to drink:




And here she is on her "stripper pole" haha:


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 6, 2014)

Okay, I guess I'll bite and show y'all my big fat Molly cat.


----------



## chassless (Aug 6, 2014)

crg123 said:


> This is shadow. He's my 25 lb American Short hair



25lb?! and i thought my 10lb cat was heavy...


----------



## crg123 (Aug 6, 2014)

^ Yea man I don't know how he's so big. He's 13 years old too and no weight related health problems. Its a shocker. My mom feeds him lasagna though.... jk but she does feed him 3 times a day and the vet yells at her because of it.


I mean how can you say no to a face like this..





haha I love how evil he looks in this one. All these photos are a few years old btw (2009), but he's still just as fat as ever.


----------



## chassless (Aug 7, 2014)

^ aw man. he looks adorable and in good health, for his age.


----------



## zappatton2 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah, I'm all about heavy metal and adorable kittens, seems to be an odd trend and I'm on board!

Our youngest cat is Spotacus, we got him from an abandoned litter in our neighbourhood. Brought him into a house with three other cats, and our eldest, Tyson, took to him like a dad. The two were inseparable, sadly Ty passed away a year ago (we're actually still a little devastated), but Spotty is wiley as ever. He's six now and you'd never know it, plus he's the biggest suck alive!


----------



## zappatton2 (Aug 7, 2014)

And of course, I can't forget my other two massive suckbags, Ozzy...



and Gibby, who, though she doesn't have much use for most humans, is pretty much my shadow and spends most of her life on my lap, right behind/beside me (she actually is right now), or at the side door awaiting my arrival. She's pretty "dog-loyal"


----------



## isispelican (Aug 7, 2014)

Albert and Pandora






Berry and Samurai






Ringo


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 7, 2014)

First kitty, Cleo:






She's loud as a banshee and cross-eyed.





She's also a ninja. This is her on our neighbour's roof at our old house:






Then kitty two, Holly:






Fat as hell (I think only 15-18 lbs.) because she stress eats and is scared that there won't be any food left (we took her in as a stray) but she's a huge suck and loves attention. Also eats meals with us sometimes:


----------



## mysterior (Aug 7, 2014)

check out this rascal! 
name's Dexter. yup. you got it right. was named after Dexter Morgan 
p.s. the bastard justifies its name...  like a domestic sabretoothed tiger


----------



## crg123 (Aug 7, 2014)

BlackMastodon, Hollys so cute! (I have an obvious soft spot frog larger cats. Based on your icon I wish you had a cat named Babou!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Haha so apparently my mom's friends cousin owns shadows brother. I never knew this but apparently he's also massive like Shadow. He is appropriately named George. Haha Idk why but a fat cat named George is hilarious to me.

Anyway I figured I'd share since the plot thickens on the origins of my cat Lmao.

"Stay tuned for more mysteries of Dave's obese cat.."


----------



## asher (Aug 7, 2014)

One of my friends in high school had a pair of cats. Fat cats. Massive cats. 24-25lb cats. They tried changing foods, tried diets, nothing helped... Just some bigass cats.

So big and one was so fuzzy that they didn't realize Rosie was actually a guy until years later.


----------



## Mike (Aug 7, 2014)

Here's my little hellion Khaleesi:

When we first got her two years ago:







Sleeping on Mom:






Sleeping on Dad:






Sitting in Mom's lunchbox in an iron skillet...Idk why:






Halloween...Yes we think it's funny to torment her:






Christmas. The hat of shame as we called it. Put it on her every time she knocked down the tree. She's not amused:


----------



## goherpsNderp (Aug 8, 2014)

man, i forgot how much regular cats shed!

Robocop has another advantage of hardly shedding at all. the only times i find his fuzz anywhere is when we're holding him and he gets spooked, and jumps out of our arms. otherwise we don't have fuzz anywhere. maybe a tiny bit in his cat beds, but that's all.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 8, 2014)

Molly:









Her son, Basil:













And both of them, doing their favourite thing.


----------



## ferret (Aug 8, 2014)

Draw me like one of your french girls....


----------



## Sheagle7 (Aug 8, 2014)

Absolutely love the name! She sure looks like a little furry queen. And I got a kick out of the Halloween outfit & xmas hat 
It opens up a bunch of new opportunities when you torment them with outfits..  ..must get one for my cat....... 
lol 


Edit: This was for Mike. Apparently I don't know how to reply to certain people haha still new


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 8, 2014)

Sheagle7 said:


> Apparently I don't know how to reply to certain people haha still new



At the bottom of the post you want to reply to, click "Quote". If there are lots of big pictures in the post, ideally cut those out to save space.

Hope that helps


----------



## pondman (Aug 8, 2014)

Great thread. I knew I'd find Skeels in here 

This is Babe. He's hanging on to life by a thread these days but still tries to get involved with everything I get up to in my workshop.
I love this guy.
















This is more recent of the old fella


----------



## Taylor (Aug 8, 2014)

^Pondcat 

Edit: Previous page


----------



## Sheagle7 (Aug 8, 2014)

BucketheadRules said:


> At the bottom of the post you want to reply to, click "Quote". If there are lots of big pictures in the post, ideally cut those out to save space.
> 
> Hope that helps




Thank you!!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Patriot (Aug 9, 2014)

Mona the baby panther rescue from Guam, and Mimi the baby jaguar rescue from san diego


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 9, 2014)

^I think I almost exploded when I opened that picture of Mimi.


----------



## silent suicide (Aug 10, 2014)

My cat Feu from when I lived back in Belgium




Then we have Batman and Speedy




Batman has too long front teeth so they are always sticking out.
He also had his head stuck in a can for a day or something, poor cat.

And then there is Speedy


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 10, 2014)

awwww poor kitty^


----------



## silent suicide (Aug 10, 2014)

mr_rainmaker said:


> awwww poor kitty^



The last picture might not have been in her best days, it was when she got snipped. She just looked so adorable.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 10, 2014)

you can tell,she is still out of it,but my guess is she got her revenge...


----------



## silent suicide (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah, she tends to go hunting for a few weeks and then suddenly turns up for a day.
Stays inside and eat for 10 minutes then wants to go out again.
It's a bit worrying since we live so close to the forest filled with animals that wouldn't mind a little cat for dinner, but she tends to come back.

We had another cat that would disappear for nearly a year and then suddenly comes back for a little while.

Cats are uncontrollable.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 10, 2014)

best thread


----------



## MetalGravy (Aug 10, 2014)

Dog Boy said:


> Fred




Um, where is the rest of him?


----------



## Redoubt9000 (Aug 10, 2014)

MetalGravy said:


> Um, where is the rest of him?



 I immediately began to question the purpose of that kitchen/dining surface...


----------



## JEngelking (Aug 11, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> She's loud as a banshee and cross-eyed.



More pics of cross-eyed-ness? My friend has a Siamese cat that's cross eyed and it's the most amusingly adorable thing.



Mike said:


> Sitting in Mom's lunchbox in an iron skillet...Idk why:



 Our cat Ed did this as a kitten, too.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 12, 2014)

JEngelking said:


> More pics of cross-eyed-ness? My friend has a Siamese cat that's cross eyed and it's the most amusingly adorable thing.


Ask and you shall receive. I'm almost positive she's half-Siamese, half-American Bombay (where the shrillness comes from ).

Kinda harder to see it in this one.






She's also bitten up from mosquitoes from going outside all the time.

Slightly better shot:


----------



## ferret (Aug 15, 2014)

My wife keeps dressing him up.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 15, 2014)

ferret said:


> My wife keeps dressing him up.



rep incoming


----------



## wespaul (Aug 16, 2014)

_This_ thread! Aww yeah!!


----------



## ferret (Aug 18, 2014)

As requested. She has him completely trained....


----------



## Cloudy (Aug 18, 2014)

Heres my girlfriend and Is little bundle of love. Daenrys or 'Daeny' for short. Shes a huge bitch and likes to knock cups of water on the floor and shit but shes a little princess so I can't complain. Damn cats.






She ....ing loves suitcases, we have three just laying around the house for her to sleep on/inside. No idea why






Heres her with our French Bulldog, Oscar.






for good measure heres another


----------



## silent suicide (Aug 18, 2014)

ferret said:


> As requested. She has him completely trained....



You mean whipped 

Cute kitty


----------



## Redoubt9000 (Aug 19, 2014)

ferret said:


> As requested. She has him completely trained....



Lol please, have her do some hair metal/glam rock themes...


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Aug 19, 2014)

yes my cat is high


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 19, 2014)

^I think he/she is just unimpressed with your photo-taking-skills. 



Cloudy said:


> Heres my girlfriend and Is little bundle of love. Daenrys or 'Daeny' for short. Shes a huge bitch and likes to knock cups of water on the floor and shit but shes a little princess so I can't complain. Damn cats.
> 
> She ....ing loves suitcases, we have three just laying around the house for her to sleep on/inside. No idea why
> 
> ...



All I could think of was










I'm sorry these aren't cats.


----------



## Joose (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow, front facing cameras are crap compared to the back one lol.

Either way, this is pretty much what I wake up to every day. Bed, couch, floor, doesn't matter, Dillinger will be there when I awake. 

I swear he purrs in his sleep. Whereas my dog has dreams where he's clearly chasing something.


----------



## Murdstone (Aug 20, 2014)

_You came to the wrong block, motherf_u_cker._


----------



## Redoubt9000 (Aug 20, 2014)

Murdstone said:


> _You came to the wrong block, motherf_u_cker._



That's a fine lookin' puss.


----------



## aprilia4life (Aug 21, 2014)

My two beautiful Burmese "kids" Louie (Brown) and Lille (Blue)


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Aug 21, 2014)

aprilia4life said:


>



"Whatcha reading"


----------



## Cloudy (Aug 21, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> ^I think he/she is just unimpressed with your photo-taking-skills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is very accurate to how our cat acts.

She will scream at us and paw our faces at 4 in the morning for food despite being fed like 5 hours earlier. She is a demandy little one.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 22, 2014)

Ayyyyye carrrrammba! Too much tequila!!!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 23, 2014)

RIP me, 2 cute Im ded.


----------



## rekab (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Redoubt9000 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love that last one... xD


----------



## Furtive Glance (Aug 31, 2014)

Loki. The name choice is very fitting. God of mischief, indeed!


----------



## Redoubt9000 (Sep 24, 2014)

Time to revive this thread 
Neko again  Bit bigger this time around lol


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 24, 2014)

Gotta finish putting new strings on my Loomis and...









Yes... I will put down this silly thing and give my feline overlord noms and belly scratches...
Also, humans are dumb...


----------



## sileighty (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey, I've got one of those Das Keyboards too. Here is a stray kitten we found under the porch at my parent's place. No name yet:


----------



## rekab (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Murdstone (Sep 26, 2014)

sileighty said:


> Hey, I've got one of those Das Keyboards too. Here is a stray kitten we found under the porch at my parent's place. No name yet:



Your cat and mine could be twins.


----------



## Dcm81 (Sep 26, 2014)

I named our newest cat Gibson cause when he was small he used to love standing on my guitar neck and swat at my fingers while I was playing (wish I had a pic of that!) - also, Gibson is the only make of guitar I can think of that works as a pet name 


















Big game hunter too 





And he can obviously fish aswell cause he brought home this 9 inch monstrosity one night


----------



## asher (Sep 26, 2014)

Holy shit Gibson is a monster.

An adorable, adorable, and very happy looking monster.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Sep 26, 2014)

your cats
*ba dum tsss*
I'll be here all week.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 26, 2014)

^iseewutyoudidthar


----------



## synrgy (Sep 26, 2014)

I has a sad.

Baku, my kitteh soul-mate passed away last winter, after losing a battle with feline lymphoma. He was barely 8 years old. Always thought he'd be around forever, and then, he wasn't. Been meaning to vent about it here for some time, and just haven't had the stomach for it. Still don't, really. Getting choked up seeing all these pictures of your lovely feline friends that look so much like he did..

Hug yours a little closer, tonight.


----------



## wat (Sep 26, 2014)

A f_u_cking _*STURGEON*_???? 


Gibson is a BAMF


----------



## Redoubt9000 (Sep 26, 2014)

synrgy said:


> I has a sad.
> 
> Baku, my kitteh soul-mate passed away last winter, after losing a battle with feline lymphoma. He was barely 8 years old. Always thought he'd be around forever, and then, he wasn't. Been meaning to vent about it here for some time, and just haven't had the stomach for it. Still don't, really. Getting choked up seeing all these pictures of your lovely feline friends that look so much like he did..
> 
> Hug yours a little closer, tonight.



Sorry to hear about that  It was around 4 years since I've had a cat around, that is til I brought Neko in last year and only on account of him being more or less skin n' bone when he showed up and there bein a deathly chill in the air.

I had to put William the Conqueror to sleep back in 09', and no sooner after returning from a stay of a month, helping my father who was at the time diagnosed with stage IV cancer!

I had William since I was 12 while living overseas. His goddamn plane ticket was almost as much as mine when we came back stateside! He stuck around with me since 6th grade, to my junior year in college. Still regret having to put him to sleep... He was a huge beast, he whipped through a screen window and tore into a cat outside once when it kept pestering and wailing at him all damn day, I guess he finally had enough of the BS 


Here he is, William the Conqueror


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 26, 2014)

Mike said:


> Here's my little hellion Khaleesi:



Game of Thrones fan?


----------



## JEngelking (Sep 27, 2014)

Here's my girlfriend's roommate's new kitten, Gizmo.


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 28, 2014)

I can't have any of my cats at uni, I miss these little buggers.


----------



## WestOfSeven (Sep 28, 2014)

Blackjack aka purrmonster and Charlie aka shitrat









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MemphisHawk (Sep 28, 2014)

Luna the Cat


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 30, 2014)

Not of my cat specifically (though it looks like a fatter version of him), but I figured this would be a good place to post this as a fellow cat lover:
25 Famous Paintings Photobombed By A Fat Cat. WARNING: #4 Can't Be Unseen - Dose - Your Daily Dose of Amazing


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Oct 9, 2014)

My cat Isis (to be clear: She is not the extremist organization also known as ISIS)


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Oct 10, 2014)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW........


----------



## Redoubt9000 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hahah, she's fluffalicious xD


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Oct 11, 2014)

Why thank you. She (probably) appreciates the compliments.

At least she seemed a couple of percentages more pleased with herself today than yesterday.

She's pretty much who I spend most of my time with since my girlfriend moved to the UK, so now we hang out, I sit in a chair, she sits in my lap (or between my legs) and she watches me play Dark Souls until I get too annoyed and switch to Destiny.

Also, sincere condolences to *synrgy* for your loss. I know how much it hurts. *e-hug*


----------



## ninn (Oct 15, 2014)

My two are still getting used to the idea of a dog


----------



## asher (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## thrashmetal85 (Oct 15, 2014)

This is Spanky






And this is Trinity


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Oct 15, 2014)

My two cats. I adopted them from the animal shelter I occasionally help out at:

*Roscoe* (I call him Stud Kitty, because he's this butch dude of a cat [I think he's part Maine Coon]). He's about 4 years old (he was found as a stray on the street, and his exact age is unknown)







Sarah (I call her Princess Dainty Paws, due to the fact that she acts like the princess in "The Princess And The Pea" story, whenever she uses the litter box - she minces daintily inside the litter box). She's 10 years old, and is a polydactyl. I brought her home from the animal shelter, on Xmas Eve Day 2006 (a week after my first cat Cleo died from kidney failure). Roscoe has a tendency to pester her at times (which causes Sarah to hiss at Roscoe, and run away, with Roscoe in hot prusuit). The photo was taken while I was operating one of my ham radios (Sarah likes to hang out with me, when I'm operating my radios).


----------



## asher (Oct 15, 2014)

Stud Kitty definitely is at least part Maine Coone, for sure.

He also looks very pleased with himself


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Oct 16, 2014)

asher said:


> Stud Kitty definitely is at least part Maine Coone, for sure.
> 
> He also looks very pleased with himself



I'm sure Roscoe was, when I took the photo. I adopted him a litte bit under a year and a half ago (about a month after my second cat Sugar [my little tortie granny cat - she was a polydactyl, and was about 16-18 years old], died of kidney failure, 8 years after I adopted her). Roscoe was so matted up when he was rescued off the street in March 2013 (where I'm pretty sure he had a rough time of things - strays seldom last more than a year on the street, and Wisconsin winters aren't exactly nice), that he had to be shaved! He looked almost like a poodle, when I brought him home!

Roscoe a month after I adopted him - still shaved down, and with a powder puff poodle tail! 







Roscoe may be studly, but he's also bit of a big baby! At the present time (5:30 AM - I'm getting ready for work), he's sprawled across the kitchen table (where my laptop computer is located), forcing me to crane my arms over him to type this post! He wants me to give him attention, when I'm on my computer, petting him, and scratching him between the ears. He'll swat at me if I don't meet his expectations! 

Roscoe's purr is very soft (unlike Sarah's - she sounds like a motorboat, when she gets going), and he trills much much more than he meows - he's almost like Tiny Tim, in that he's pretty big, but he has this small little voice. It's probably due to the Maine Coon in him. Maine Coons are known for vocalizing in a similar manner.


----------



## asher (Oct 16, 2014)

Yeah. My parents took in a neighborhood Maine Coon who was without an owner, though had obviously been taken care of at one point or another. He rather mewls, chirps and squeaks.


----------



## fortisursus (Oct 16, 2014)

Meet our ungrateful kitty cat. Our dogs found a kitten outside the house one night. She must have been dumped because we could not find the owner and there were no tags. We went up and down our road checking every household. Mind you we live in a very rural area, so there were not many other options. So we decided to take her in. Fast track a number of years later and I don't think this cat could give two hoots about any of us. All she ever wants is food and a place to sleep. Other than that she want nothing of us. She much prefers the great outdoors and spends most of the day wondering the woods and local area looking for rodents and such. 











Also if anyone knows has any clue what type of cat this is please tell. We have never been able to figure this out.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Oct 16, 2014)

Probably difficult for her to get over abandonment. My friend has a cat that used to be a nervous wreck after the treatment he got from previous owners but after some time with him and his boyfriend he's really coming to.

The cutest thing is that even when he was a nervous little cat that didn't want anyone near him (except maybe my friend who adopted him) when his now-boyfriend came to visit for the first time his cat just jumped right into his lap and seems to love being near him.


----------



## ferret (Oct 25, 2014)

Halloween costumed. He's a pumpkin. Poor cat.


----------



## chopeth (Oct 26, 2014)

Ok, I join the party. One of my father's cats. I lost count how many he has


----------



## JEngelking (Oct 26, 2014)

Here's my old cat, Harold.  I think I posted a picture of him in another thread as well.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 26, 2014)

Not my cat, but the greatest cat video I've ever seen...


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Oct 27, 2014)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> My cat Isis (to be clear: She is not the extremist organization also known as ISIS)



Could be a sleeper cell. 



Cool name. Old friend of mine had cats names Isis and Osiris.


----------



## b1-66er (Oct 27, 2014)

Chester.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Oct 27, 2014)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Could be a sleeper cell.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool name. Old friend of mine had cats names Isis and Osiris.


Well shit...never thought about that possibility.

Hiding in plain sight eh? Smart move Isis...smart move.

Next thing we know there'll be some defunct post-metal band with that name too who my cat is totally not named after...


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Oct 28, 2014)

I have two, but (a) I suck at taking pictures, and (b) they're both black, so mostly I just get black blurs. I left a motion activated camera with Bobby (the older one; named, loosely, after Bobby Brady because he was going to be the youngest in a household of three cats, and because he was a bit of a bobblehead) and I got one with the beginnings of his head, the next one was completely black, and the last one was the tip of his tail. I'm pretty sure he teabagged the camera. I'll see if I can dig those up, they made me laugh when I realized what'd happened.

The other one is about a year old, Skye (named, loosely, after the character that Chloe Bennet plays on Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.).


----------



## wat (Oct 30, 2014)

Murdstone said:


> http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i351/Murdstone/2014-04-06161118_zps8ef455cc.jpg
> 
> _You came to the wrong block, motherf_u_cker._



The cat on the right side of the photo looks like it's smirking


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Oct 30, 2014)

Old pic of Frances just kickin it...






and checking out a bass amp...


----------



## JEngelking (Nov 9, 2014)

Henry:





Eddie:


----------



## asher (Nov 9, 2014)

That's a terrifying picture of Henry.

Looks like Eddie agrees, too.


----------



## JEngelking (Nov 9, 2014)

asher said:


> That's a terrifying picture of Henry.
> 
> Looks like Eddie agrees, too.



 He looks pretty pissed. And now I can't unsee Eddie just looking up surprised at Henry's look of disdain...


----------



## Redoubt9000 (Nov 10, 2014)

For the Henry, that's a pretty ....ing cool pic


----------



## chopeth (Nov 10, 2014)

chopeth said:


> Ok, I join the party. One of my father's cats. I lost count how many he has



My father sent me a couple of pics of the newcomers. Probably the cutest things on Earth:


----------



## glpg80 (Nov 15, 2014)

:3


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 16, 2014)

Re: Henry -- that is a most metal picture of a most metal cat! Album cover waiting to happen...actually, it reminds me of an album cover, not remembering which one, though...


chopeth said:


> My father sent me a couple of pics of the newcomers. Probably the cutest things on Earth:
> 
> _<pics deleted>_


_(whimper)_

Mine:

Bobby, aka The Gargoyle, aka Refrigerator Cat is watching you nap:





Skye, aka Puddin' Pop (she's not cross-eyed, she's looking slightly to stage right aka audience left) (and she's by the window, that's why her eyes are completely slits):





Yes, I love black (rescue) cats exclusively, I am a cliche', and I am at peace with that.


----------



## asher (Nov 16, 2014)

You're right.

Henry is Thorendal Kitteh.


----------



## JEngelking (Nov 16, 2014)

asher said:


> You're right.
> 
> Henry is Thorendal Kitteh.








 Can't unsee...


----------

